# Jc Higgins- Austria



## kevin x (May 14, 2016)

I would like to keep this as a regular rider but its in such great shape I almost don't want to ride it too much
and I am wondering about the durability of the hub. N and L gears work fine but H skips after initial shift then seem to be okay.Where can I get parts for the 3-speed hub and how reliable is it?  I think its a Sachs?
Everything but the seat seems to be all original and almost new.
My initial research indicates its a 1961 Higgins made by Puch.
Any other on history and opinion on value would be much appreciated.

thanks

Kevin


----------



## CrazyDave (May 14, 2016)

That's cool man, I wouldn't worry about riding it!  Just enjoy it! I think that is a two speed, the skip may come from going through neutral....I gotta old 2 speed like that...parts are gonna come from donor bikes and searchin probably but you shouldn't need to do that much if at all!  I say rock that cool puppy!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 14, 2016)

holy cow that bike is trick


----------



## kevin x (May 14, 2016)

Thanks for the input. It definitely has three gears, it's just that high gear skips around when I first shift in to it, then settles down.
I am going to try to adjust it today if I can find some info on these hubs.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 14, 2016)

_Austrian 3-speed hub_ turns up a lot - these were used by Sears to Schwinn in the 50s (made by Puch?)
One quote is it's a clone of the Sturmey AW


----------



## halfatruck (May 14, 2016)

bulldog is correct the hub is a SA clone, I've had a few and usually the shift cable adjustment is off a little causing the 'skip'


----------



## Bikerider007 (May 14, 2016)

Nice bike, I would put into my rotation and ride.


----------



## Gasbag (May 14, 2016)

Nice classy looking bike! The skipping could be from sticky pawls. You might try filling, spinning, and draining the hub a few times with straight 20 weight oil. Capacity of an AS AW hub is about a teaspoon. Avoid using 3 in 1 oil as it has a reputation of ģumming them up.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 14, 2016)

Looks like a Puch made for Sears. They're a Raleigh Sports-type bike. Late 50s or early 60s might well be right. Even Raleigh went with a similar "two tone" paint scheme in that era, in keeping with the times for somewhat garish paint. Ride that bike. They have surprisingly low values compared with a nice Raleigh or Schwinn of that era.


----------

